# Ovarian Cyst



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

I was due to start treatment recently at ARGC which has been put on hold until I get my cyst sorted which has caused high level E2.

ARGC suggested having it drained but when I met with the consultant in Cardiff yesterday he said that I may need a laparoscopy because if the cyst is drained it will fill up again.

As I don't have time on my side I didn't really want to be going through that when it will take a few months for my body to get back to normal.

Does anyone have any advice on this?

Love and hugs 


Janeymay xxx


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Dear Janeymay,

Who told you that it would take a few month to recover from Ovarian Cyst removal.

I had an ovarian cyst removal on 4th May this year and ovarian drilling to help PCOS.  I am fine now and had it not been for my having Irritable bowel syndrome and the operation aggravating it I was fine for   about 3 weeks later.  It doesn't take that long to recover from the operation.  If you don't mind me asking how old are you?  I am 40 so time is against me too but it is worth having the opertion done.  Go for it and good luck!

Love Helen
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I have never had to  have this done, but just want to wish you well in what ever you decide to do 

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------

